# Extensor Tenosynovectomy of finger



## wmcodylee (Aug 17, 2017)

What code would be used for extensor tenosynovectomy of the index finger? 26145 is for flexor but I do not see one for extensor.


----------



## littlelora (Aug 17, 2017)

Are you in the joint? I would look at 26130 or 26140. Hope that helps!


----------



## fish4codes (Aug 18, 2017)

Without seeing the entire note - I would agree with staying in the subheading of "Hands and Fingers" and lean towards the 26130-26140 codes.  Isn't coding the upper extremity FUN !!


----------



## AlanPechacek (Aug 24, 2017)

I agree with "fish4codes" that more information is needed; namely the Postop Diagnosis, the Surgical Procedure, and the pertinent contents of the Op Report for the Index Finger.  In the grand scheme of things, "Extensor Tenosynovectomy" of a finger is very rarely done when compared to Flexor Tendons.  That is probably why there is no CPT Code for Extensor Tenosynovectomy of the Finger.  My best suggestion, if in fact an Extensor Tenosynovectomy is what your surgeon did, is that you would have to use an Unlisted Procedure Code (26989) and pair it with 26145, Flexor Tenosynovectomy of the finger.  If the Tenosynovectomy extended into a joint, MP or PIP, then you would have to look at 26135 or 26140.

Hope this helps you some.

Respectfully submitted, Alan Pechacek, M.D.
icd10orthocoder.com


----------

